
Training AI to Win a Dogfight - infodocket
https://www.darpa.mil/news-events/2019-05-08
======
chris-hexx
Fascinating that they say so bluntly that the end goal isn't a machine that
performs well at a task, but warm fuzzies for the people that have to specify
the tasks for that machine: "Turning aerial dogfighting over to AI is less
about dogfighting, which should be rare in the future, and more about giving
pilots the confidence that AI and automation can handle a high-end fight."

Reading further, it's also interesting that they're looking not into how
legible the end results are, but how legible the system's behavior during
training is.

